# τυφλός δε τυφλόν εάν οδηγή, αμφότεροι εις βόθυνον πεσούνται



## nickel (Apr 15, 2020)

Βρήκα εξαιρετικό το σημείωμα της κ. Μαριλένας Κασιμάτη στο αποψινό ειδησεογραφικό ηλεμήνυμα #Fact και το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.



Ζητήσαμε από την ιστορικό τέχνης και επιμελήτρια της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης Μαριλένα Κασιμάτη να επιλέξει ένα έργο τέχνης στο πνεύμα της Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας και να μας γράψει λίγα λόγια γι' αυτό. Η κυρία Κασιμάτη επέλεξε το έργο του Πήτερ Μπρύχελ του Πρεσβύτερου «Η Παραβολή των Τυφλών - Τυφλός οδηγεί τυφλό», 1568. Τέμπερα σε καμβά, 86 x 154 εκ., Νάπολη, Museo Nazionale 

Γράφει η Μαριλένα Ζ.Κασιμάτη:

«Ένα χρόνο πριν πεθάνει, o Φλαμανδός Peter Bruegel της Αναγέννησης του Βορρά, ζωγραφίζει αυτόν τον αξιοπερίεργο πίνακα, ασυνήθιστο όχι μόνο για τα μουντά του χρώματα, αλλά και για το αποτρόπαιο, εκ πρώτης όψεως, και –σήμερα– μη πολιτικά ορθό περιεχόμενό του. 

Νοηματικά είναι έργο θλίψης και απελπισίας: Έξι τυφλοί ζητιάνοι έχασαν το δρόμο και αβοήθητοι ακολουθούν ο ένας τον άλλον για να πέσουν εντέλει και να πνιγούν όλοι στο ίδιο ποτάμι, ακολουθώντας τον αρχηγό τους που κείται ήδη χάμω, πνιγμένος. Οι σύντροφοι δεν ξέρουν ποια μοίρα τους περιμένει! Καμία συμπονετική διάθεση εκ μέρους του ζωγράφου! Αμείλικτος αποκαλύπτει με λεπτομέρειες το επερχόμενο δράμα, σαν την φάρσα που θα παίζεται διαρκώς σε βάρος οποιουδήποτε αφεθεί να παρασυρθεί από «τυφλούς» ψευδοπροφήτες. Μοιραίος και άβουλος θα κατρακυλά διαρκώς στην πνευματική ανυπαρξία, στο κενό. Αυτό θα είναι το τραγικό πεπρωμένο του. 

Η εικονογραφία του πίνακα στηρίζεται στην οργισμένη φράση του Χριστού κατά των Φαρισαίων που επέμεναν, όπως συνήθιζαν, στις τυπικές διαδικασίες αναγνώρισης του καθαρού από το ακάθαρτο και της μόλυνσης που συντελείται στο σώμα του ανθρώπου: «Ἄφετε αὐτούς· ὁδηγοί εἰσι τυφλοὶ τυφλῶν· τυφλὸς δὲ τυφλὸν ἐὰν ὁδηγῇ, ἀμφότεροι εἰς βόθυνον πεσοῦνται» (Ματθ. 15.14). 

Ο λόγος που με παρακίνησε να επιλέξω την «Παραβολή των τυφλών» του Πήτερ Μπρύχελ για τις μέρες, όχι μόνο της Μεγάλης Εβδομάδας αλλά και για τις υπόλοιπες του Social Distancing, δεν είναι άλλος από ότι στην παρούσα συγκυρία, όσο οι ψευδοπροφήτες θα επιχειρούν να διαστρέφουν την πραγματικότητα με σπαραξικάρδια μηνύματα για άχρηστους εγκλεισμούς και κερδοφόρες, για κάποιους, καραντίνες, τόσο ο επιστήμονας που θα δηλώνει καθημερινά ότι δεν είναι αυθεντία, ότι έχει αμφιβολίες, ότι ερευνά, κυρίως, ότι δεν ξέρει, θα ακούγεται ευκρινέστερα. Όσο εκφράζεται με φράσεις όπως: «Είμαστε επιφυλακτικά αισιόδοξοι επειδή αποφασίσαμε να πάρουμε δραστικά, αντιδημοφιλή μέτρα για τη ζωή», η μακρά σειρά όσων οδηγούνται από τυφλούς ηγέτες, υπάρχει ελπίδα να κονταίνει.​


----------

